# Skinny Fat Guy



## Carter1466867970 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi,

Pleased to meet everyone.

I'm quite new to bodybuilding - started a training plan around 7 weeks ago. Very surprised with gains so far. Not much on chest, but biceps good for timespan.

Suffering a little from skinny fat guy syndrome ie. I'm slim, but still have a bit of a paunch.

If someone could point me in the right direction of threads discussing this that would be great.

---

Also if someone could point out who the best supplement supplier in the UK is? Don't want to keep buying from Holland and Barret.

Cheers.


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

im sure you have found the right place here m8. Deffo someone to help you


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

Also if someone could point out who the best supplement supplier in the UK is? Don't want to keep buying from Holland and Barret.

Cheers.

extremenutrition/betterbodies/mosn.co.uk to name a few


----------



## JPLondon (Jun 8, 2009)

and i take it its definatly not maximuscle


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dude..you sound like the old me :becky:

altho mine was more skinny backfat lol


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome!



Carter said:


> If someone could point me in the right direction of threads discussing this that would be great.


Have a look over the information in the relevant section and then post any questions you have



Carter said:


> Also if someone could point out who the best supplement supplier in the UK is? Don't want to keep buying from Holland and Barret.


Bodybuilding Clothes, Body Building Supplements, Protein, Gym Clothing and Sports Nutrition

Use discount MCD25 for 25% discount on most things!


----------

